# RR: 34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56



## Trout

*1.	C. Davis (cond.), Harper, Watts, Wakefield, Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1966)










2.	Hogwood (cond.), Elliott, Kirkby, Watkinson, Nelson, Thomas, Academy of Ancient Music, Oxford Christ Church Cathedral Choir	(1980)










3.	Pinnock (cond.), Auger, Von Otter, Chance, Crook, The English Concert & Choir	(1988)










4.	Beecham (cond.), Vickers, Tozzi, Sinclair, Vyvyan, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)










5.	Christie (cond.), Schlick, Piau, Scholl, Padmore, Berg, Les Arts Florissants	(1993)










6.	Gardiner (cond.), Marshall, Robbin, Brett, Rolfe Johnson, Hale, Quirke, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1982)










7.	McCreesh (cond.), Röschmann, Gritton, Fink, Daniels, Davies, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(1996)










8.	Marriner (cond.), Ameling, Reynolds, Langridge, Howell, Academy & Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)










9.	Jacobs (cond.), Avemo, Bardon, Zazzo, Van Rensburg, Davies, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Choir of Clare College	(2006)










10.	Mackerras (cond.), Baker, Herincx, Harwood, Esswood, Tear, English Chamber Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1966)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	C. Davis (cond.), Harper, Watts, Wakefield, Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1966)
2.	Hogwood (cond.), Elliott, Kirkby, Watkinson, Nelson, Thomas, Academy of Ancient Music, Oxford Christ Church Cathedral Choir	(1980)
3.	Pinnock (cond.), Auger, Von Otter, Chance, Crook, The English Concert & Choir	(1988)
4.	Beecham (cond.), Vickers, Tozzi, Sinclair, Vyvyan, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)
5.	Christie (cond.), Schlick, Piau, Scholl, Padmore, Berg, Les Arts Florissants	(1993)
6.	Gardiner (cond.), Marshall, Robbin, Brett, Rolfe Johnson, Hale, Quirke, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1982)
7.	McCreesh (cond.), Röschmann, Gritton, Fink, Daniels, Davies, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(1996)
8.	Marriner (cond.), Ameling, Reynolds, Langridge, Howell, Academy & Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)
9.	Jacobs (cond.), Avemo, Bardon, Zazzo, Van Rensburg, Davies, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Choir of Clare College	(2006)
10.	Mackerras (cond.), Baker, Herincx, Harwood, Esswood, Tear, English Chamber Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1966)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

